

Other career options for Software Engineers? - cugaj

After several years of successfully working as a software engineer, I wonder if there are some other related careers&#x2F;positions that one could transition in to.  Mainly for the sake of spicing things up or opening up more geographic areas to move to since most software jobs tend to cluster around a handful of cities and living far from them is not usually feasible (I know there&#x27;s always remote…)<p>Does anyone have ideas on careers that would be open to someone who is good at software?  Any personal stories of making a switch?
======
msutherl
There are some many different industries in which you can apply your technical
skills, why not think inside the box?

That said, an example of a programmer turned analytic philosopher:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manuel_De_Landa](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manuel_De_Landa).

And a great paper by a programmer turned social scientist:
[http://polaris.gseis.ucla.edu/pagre/critical.html](http://polaris.gseis.ucla.edu/pagre/critical.html).

------
codeonfire
Research, engineering, teaching. Personally, every software engineer I've
worked with are all still software engineers.

------
braydenjw
I know a software engineer that became an immensely successful actuary with
minimal additional education.

